# Electric shears / scissors?



## glorycloud (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone here using electric shears or scissors to cut the gold fingers off of 
boards or memory? These old hands need some relief. :lol: 

Any suggestions or pictures of what you are using? 

Thanks!


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 5, 2016)

This works awesome


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 5, 2016)

It's still manual. I was looking for an electric solution is possible. 8)


----------



## Grelko (Mar 5, 2016)

What about a tabletop jigsaw? Could be a bit messy though.

Even a dremel mounted to the table could work.


Edit - dremel


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 5, 2016)

Circuit board dust is not a good thing.

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know if this will help but we used to have foot operated shears to cut sheet metals, even an old set would make short work of circuit boards.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 5, 2016)

I once spent 2 weeks at a place where 2 or 3 girls, on each of 2 shifts, did nothing but cut off fingers. They used electric scissors but I have no idea what brand.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2016)

Makita and Bosch do them but I would try to rent a set or get a demo before deciding which would be suitable for your needs, they cut steel so boards should be no problem.
Hope that helps.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 5, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Circuit board dust is not a good thing.
> 
> Dave



That's why I was think shears vs. a dremel. I was thinking about something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Powered-Hand-Metal-Cutting-Shear-Steel-Cutter-Snip-Tin-Up-To-14-Gauge/291680530826?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003150253%26meid%3D236861f999ca46339f45525977461b0c%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D8%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D361504188340


----------



## Grelko (Mar 5, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Circuit board dust is not a good thing.
> ...



I was just tossing out a couple ideas. I should have actually said dust, instead of "messy". It definately wouldn't be good to breathe that in. I normally use tin snips for mine.

That electric cutter looks like it'll work great for boards, but is there going to be enough clearance for ram cards? If you decide on something like this, please let me know how it works out. I may get one also.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 6, 2016)

Have you thought of going with compressed air instead of electric?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLARKE-COMPRESSED-AIR-DRIVEN-SHEET-METAL-SHEARS-1-6mm-3110550-/200349870213?hash=item2ea5c86885:m:mxUljB7g44ioWllNMJaCl2w


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 6, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> Have you thought of going with compressed air instead of electric?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLARKE-COMPRESSED-AIR-DRIVEN-SHEET-METAL-SHEARS-1-6mm-3110550-/200349870213?hash=item2ea5c86885:m:mxUljB7g44ioWllNMJaCl2w



Those are not going to work very well. I have a set of those.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 6, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> It's still manual. I was looking for an electric solution is possible. 8)



So what if it's manual. It's effortless to use, creates very little dust and won't give you carpel tunnel after an hour.

The electric/air shears suggested will work but they will be noisy and awkward to use. Believe me, I've tried them and they wouldn't be my first choice

The manual shear is difficult to beat for ease and speed when cutting board fingers.


----------



## butcher (Mar 6, 2016)

http://www.san-lan.com/upload/10/2013102317375443181.gif
hydraulic or air operated
I agree hand operated shears would work well, be fairly effortless, safer to operate, and be a less expensive option, you could cut a long time before needing a break.
With a little mechanical work they could also be fairly easily converted into air or hydraulically operated shears,for less than you would pay for them industrially built, if that was called for to get the job done.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 6, 2016)

I am with the French.
You can nay beat a good Guilotine.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 6, 2016)

All great ideas. 

Thanks for all the input! 8)


----------



## Grelko (Mar 6, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> I am with the French.
> You can nay beat a good Guilotine.



Those giant paper cutters from back in school were always so much fun. :lol:


----------



## rickbb (Mar 7, 2016)

I use a cheap one from Harbor Freight. Mount it upside down in a bench vise, lock the power trigger on and run the cards through. Makes quick work of it.


----------



## rewalston (Mar 7, 2016)

rickbb said:


> I use a cheap one from Harbor Freight. Mount it upside down in a bench vise, lock the power trigger on and run the cards through. Makes quick work of it.


A cheap one what?  I'm guessing you're talking about a jigsaw.

Rusty


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you mean like this one??

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-4-amp-heavy-duty-metal-shears-68199.html


----------



## rickbb (Mar 8, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> Do you mean like this one??
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-4-amp-heavy-duty-metal-shears-68199.html



Yes, that one.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome - thanks for the feedback!! 8)


----------



## nickvc (Mar 8, 2016)

Let us know what you go for and your opinion of its performance.


----------



## edsikes (Mar 8, 2016)

a scroll saw with a block of wood mounted as a straight edge and a small shop vac make for a great setup!


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 8, 2016)

I ordered one off ebay. Let's see if it does a better job that these two. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just about anything would work better than those. No wonder your hands hurt.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2016)

It's all about the leverage Frank. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yea I know. I have some of the duck bill benders, I tried them a couple of times and said no thank you 8) .


----------



## Smack (Mar 9, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> It's all about the leverage Frank. :lol:



I think it's more about the quantity to be done and the time you have to do it. Over time any repetitious motion will take it's toll on your body. I used to save the stuff up, then cut all the fingers off. I don't do that any more, now I make sure to do it as it comes in. I think the days of me getting a large lot of anything loaded with fingers to be cut is all but gone. Used to be able to buy RAM and Peripheral cards in large lots years ago but prices are too high for that now.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 5, 2016)

OK, this is way to industrial for me. I just couldn't get comfortable with it.
I paid $53.95 for it new off eBay. Anyone want it for cash or trade for $50.00 
plus shipping??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360538960499?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I seem to collect 186 / 188 / 286 / 386 / 486 cpu's and also 187 / 287 / 387 / 487 math coprocessors.
PM me if you want the shears or with what you have in trade. 8) 

Thanks!


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 6, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> OK, this is way to industrial for me. I just couldn't get comfortable with it.
> I paid $53.95 for it new off eBay. Anyone want it for cash or trade for $50.00
> plus shipping??
> 
> ...



I would trade this old Clayton & Lambert blow torch for it. Its in really good shape and might still work but since it was made in the 1920's I think the test might be a little gnarly for my comfort zone. Let me know if interested in a trade, straight up.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 6, 2016)

Take a 2x4 or even a 2x6, cut a slot in it, make it long enough you can sit on one end and have the slotted end in front of you. Make the material you are removing the fingers from at a level easy to pick up while sitting down and slide into the slot. Lean forward, wearing leather gloves works well also, push the board forward until it snaps off the finger trim, drop the fingerless board into a box in front of you, then pick up the next board to do this with, slide it into the slot pushing the previous finger board out the side and into another box or bucket.

Rinse, repeat as many times as needed. Easy on the body, faster than shears, no pain, no trouble, no "bad for you" dust from cutting, no expensive or costly equipment.

Scott


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 6, 2016)

scrappappy said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is way to industrial for me. I just couldn't get comfortable with it.
> ...



That looks like art!! OK, I'll trade even up for my fine yet "industrial" electric shears.
PM me your details scrappappy and I will get it moving to you.

Thanks!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 6, 2016)

NobleMetalWorks said:


> Take a 2x4 or even a 2x6, cut a slot in it, make it long enough you can sit on one end and have the slotted end in front of you. Make the material you are removing the fingers from at a level easy to pick up while sitting down and slide into the slot. Lean forward, wearing leather gloves works well also, push the board forward until it snaps off the finger trim, drop the fingerless board into a box in front of you, then pick up the next board to do this with, slide it into the slot pushing the previous finger board out the side and into another box or bucket.



Scott,

Might you have a picture of your setup? That sounds easier than what I have been doing. 8) 

Thanks!

G_C


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 6, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> scrappappy said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...



Thanks glorycloud.. pm sent. I originally bought it for display but it's in such nice condition that I thought there's a good chance that it still works.. thought it might be a fun project for someone with experience with these things. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## nickvc (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a nice display piece, I think I envy glorycloud his swap 8)


----------

